# 3TB Bolt Vox, 1TB Bolt Vox, 500GB Bolt, and 2 TB Premiere (all lifetime) just listed



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

I'm clearing out some new (and used) inventory...

*3TB Bolt Vox*: new, still sealed, lifetime. Starting Price: $730. 
TiVo Bolt Vox Lifetime ("All-In") Service Voice Control 3TB 6Tuner 4K DVR (NIB) | eBay

*1TB Bolt Vox*: new, still sealed, lifetime. Starting Price: $550
NEW Factory Sealed TiVo BOLT VOX(1TB) 4K DVR w/ All-in/Lifetime Service included 851342000537 | eBay

*500gb Bolt *(Factory Renewed, not Vox) lifetime. Starting Price: $395
(box opened only for pictures).
TiVo BOLT 500 GB DVR with Lifetime Service (Factory Renewed) 851342000445 | eBay

*2 TB Premiere *(2 tuner model) lifetime, remote is like new: Buy It Now: $225
TiVo Premiere 746: Lifetime + 2TB Hard Drive Upgrade + Remote (Good Condition) 851342000865 | eBay

(All prices plus shipping)

For the Bolts, I have included Best Offer to allow an offer (only accepting those ABOVE starting price). as an alternatiive to Buy It Now, which would require a 30% premium over starting price.

Not yet on eBay, but available....
I also have another 1TB Bolt Vox not yet listed, another 2 TB Premiere not yet listed, 1 TiVo HD, and a couple of Series 2 lifetime units

PM me if interested in the non-eBay ones.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

"Not yet on eBay, but available....
I also have another 1TB Bolt Vox not yet listed, another 2 TB Premiere not yet listed, 1 TiVo HD, and a couple of Series 2 lifetime units"


With the new software I can't figure out how to PM you. (There was something about a conversation when it first changed over but now I can't even find that).

Is that Premiere lifetimed? Is that Tivo HD a 652 or 658, and either way is it lifetimed?

Maybe if you PM me back I figure out how they're doing that now.


----------



## gthassell (Apr 22, 2003)

unitron said:


> "Not yet on eBay, but available....
> I also have another 1TB Bolt Vox not yet listed, another 2 TB Premiere not yet listed, 1 TiVo HD, and a couple of Series 2 lifetime units"
> 
> With the new software I can't figure out how to PM you. (There was something about a conversation when it first changed over but now I can't even find that).
> ...


"Start a conversation" is how you PM.


----------

